
Keep Tabs On Your Favorite Startups With StartupFollower - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/07/startupfollower/
======
jackowayed
I just follow them on Twitter and/or subscribe to their blogs. Unless there
are acquisition rumors or other things the startup wouldn't talk about
publicly, Twitter and blogs get me the same info as TechCrunch stories, and
I'd rather hear it straight from the startup than from TC.

~~~
GraffitiTim
To me this seemed easier than scanning through a bunch of primary sources all
the time, and I also don't think a lot of the interesting news necessarily
ends up coming from official blogs. However, future versions of
StartupFollower may include official company blogs as sources if you prefer
that.

~~~
asanwal
Interesting idea - Any sense for how many startups on TC get more than 1
article?

~~~
GraffitiTim
In the last 16 days, TechCrunch stories have been tagged with 284 unique
companies a total of 482 times. 50 of these companies were tagged in more than
one story, with the most popular being Facebook (tagged in 32 stories), Google
(28), Twitter (18), Apple (16), Amazon (10), Groupon (9), Microsoft (8), and
digg (7).

------
rdamico
Great idea for aggregating TC-specific news about selected companies. Though
for more in-depth notifications I'll be continuing to use Google Alerts.

------
slouch
cool concept, but does the techcrunch data link mean what i get is the same
content as the techcrunch tag?

<http://techcrunch.com/tag/hackernews/>

